# Aggression



## StevenPeece (23 Feb 2006)

Aggression is a tool that is instilled into us in basic training. It is ruthless at the highest level and needs to be controlled. Hence the saying controlled aggression. 

However, that said, its a dangerous thing when it overspills amongst the ranks and beyond. At times it can be like playing with fire. 

Inevitably this does happen from time to time. 

Back in the 80's when I served in the marines I had problems controlling the aggressive fire that burned inside me. I wrote about this in Amongst The Marines.  It took me some 13 years after leaving the service to calm the storm. I did this through martial Arts and wrote about it in my second book. 

Wouldn't it be a good idea to incorporate various martial arts into basic training? What do you think? 

Steve


----------



## Slim (23 Feb 2006)

First and foremost I would say that there generally isn't time to have an in-depth study of the martial arts during basic. If you do study MA then you know that to achieve what you are refering to takes many years of study and discipline to achieve. basic is normally 10 weeks.

Sound like enough time to you?


----------



## StevenPeece (23 Feb 2006)

Slim, you're right.  It took me 4 years to make blackbelt.  

10 weeks isn't enough.  It would have to be ongoing.  I guess cost would have a lot to do with it too.

It was just an idea.


Steve


----------



## geo (23 Feb 2006)

valuable idea
an idea that should be built upon - MA is, in part, philosophy based.
Might not be very easy to get the young u'ns to stop and listen to the theory that's under the hood but, over a career, all bases can be covered.


----------



## Guy. E (23 Feb 2006)

I find/ think the thing about general aggression, is that it is as complex as the person who has it. You for example found how to resolve your 'problem' by studting a discipline of MA. Personally, I find the best ways to over come what ever.. aggressive or other mood i might be in by going to my garage and wrenching on any of my various vehicles listening to loud fast music. Some people may find that knitting is a great way to calm them down.

All that being said, I do think that MA could successfully be incorporated to general training just the same as a ruck' march even if just for basic discipline and fitness.

On the other hand, this is just a semi uneducated opinion without any real personal military experience.


----------



## geo (23 Feb 2006)

Guy,
you have to consider that, if you are just coming out of a fight, you don't always have the oportunity or convenience of retiring to the garage to hammer away at a wreck.

You have to control the how much / how far you can turn your aggression "on" for a given situation.... and there isn't a garage in the world that will give you that discipline.


----------



## Guy. E (23 Feb 2006)

That is very true. For the duration of that post I forgot about the "theater of operations". 

Thanks.

In which case i completely agree. The discipline is invaluable and a good exercise after being worked up be it sparing or routines would be just as helpfull.


----------



## StevenPeece (28 Feb 2006)

Guys, the point I was trying to make was that aggression is something brought to the forefront in your training.  It is controlled and chanelled during military operations.

However, some times this powerful tool inevitably proves ruthless amongst the ranks, usually when there is no enemy to fight with or if alcohol is involved.  When I served I was somewhat aggressive at times and consequently got myself into a lot of trouble because of this.  This often occured when we were socializing after returning from tours of duty abroad. 

After I left the marines, I had a problem where a lot of alledgedly tough civilian men wanted to test their fighting skills on me.  I never backed down and took on all oncomers at one point.  My aggression saw to it that I won the day.  However, I needed to move away from that life style and from that reputation and as fate would have it I spent a lot of years working away from home, which allowed me to move out of the circles I mixed in.  Eventually I found myself in the world of the Ninja where aggression is seen as a sign of weakness.  The art helped to subdue the fire that burned inside me for so long and also helped me to move on with my life and to put my violent past behind me some 13 years after leaving the marines.  This is what I wrote about in my second book.

Has anybody here had any similar experiences?


Steve


----------



## geo (28 Feb 2006)

Went from Infantry to Field Engineer.....


----------



## StevenPeece (1 Mar 2006)

If you view the synopsis for both of my books on Amazon you will possibly agree that I know what I am talking about when it comes to this subject.  However, since I moved into Ninjutsu I have managed to win the fight over my own aggression.  Thankfully.

I'm sure there are many men on this site who have had similar violent pasts to mine.

Steven Preece


----------



## geo (2 Mar 2006)

Steven,
I think it is great that you were able to get control of yourself.
It's a sad state of affair that a lot of our young troops lose control 1st of all
and need to get a grip on things.

Welcome back

Chimo!


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (2 Mar 2006)

To be honest, I've only been in for a little over 2 years, and aggression has never been a big thing. It just doesn't seem part of the culture that I've been introduced to so far...

I've little respect for those who cant control their emotions, and although i haven't experienced this, there ARE some around me who seem to have joined with a pre existing aggressive tendency. I don't think the Army gave it to them, but i DO think it helped them justify it.

I too have some experience in Martial Arts, and I've got enough scars from simple scraps to know that it really is a weakness. Violence should never be a solution to anything, rather something you are forced to resort to when all else fails.


----------



## StevenPeece (2 Mar 2006)

Shortbus, I agree with you.  Violence shouldn't be the solution.

However, I joined the marines just after the Falklands war and walked into a culture of violence and aggression.  May be it was the aftermath.  Possibly.  I experienced a very violent reception at my first commando unit and experienced some very very violent behaviour.  From then on I fought fire with fire.  I never looked for it but I embraced it when it appeared.  

As the years went on my behaviour became more shocking and excessive.  I wasn't the only one, but I was out of control when alcohol was involved.  This seemed to bring the aggression to the forefront.

However, from a marine point of view and a battle situation, this aggression is channelled.  During a battle situation, the momentum keeps going forward, on the way through you may run out of ammo, if you do you use your bayonet or anything else and your high level aggression to tear the opposing enemy apart.  It doesn't stop until you come out of the other side and it is over or you are dead.  This is know as controlled aggression.

Outside of the battle situation and inside life amongst the ranks, aggression can overflow amongst you.  This is uncontrolled aggression.

Martial arts didn't teach me how to fight.  It taught me how to stop fighting and how to subdue and control the fire that burned inside me for so long.  It took me 13 years after I left the marines to get to this stage of my life and I am relieved about that. 

I feel I have been fortunate to be able to write about the uncontrolled side of life in my first book and my journey through life to eventually letting go of my beligerant mentality in my second book.  Thankfully, I'm still in one piece.  I've lived a lot and been lucky enough to be able come out the other side to tell the tale.  Hopefully others will learn from my experiences.

Best Regards

Steven Preece
Ex Marine, Boxer, Blackbelt in Ninjutsu and Author.


----------



## gatorjumper (3 Mar 2006)

are you a ninja preacher or a book salesman


----------



## The Gues-|- (3 Mar 2006)

gatorjumper said:
			
		

> are you a ninja preacher or a book salesman



perhaps an aggressive ninja preaching book salesman.  Please don't hit me if I don't buy your book. :warstory:


----------



## StevenPeece (4 Mar 2006)

Sorry guys.  Its difficult to refer to my experiences without referring to my books.  My life is in there.


Regards

Steve


----------



## geo (4 Mar 2006)

Don't sweat it Steve,

You had thoughts & ideas and you put them to paper..... something that a number of us probably wanted to do at one time or another..... and didn't!

Hats off to you for having the drive and determination to see your project through.


----------



## StevenPeece (4 Mar 2006)

Thanks mate.  I appreciate it.


Regards

Steve


----------



## Guy. E (6 Mar 2006)

Your probably just a little more then proud of your books too.


----------



## StevenPeece (6 Mar 2006)

I suppose it is an acheivement and yes I am quite proud of being an author.  However, I wrote the books to move on from the past and they helped me immenseley to do this.

Have any of you read them?  If anybody has they can ask me any questions about them and I will answer them truthfully.



Regards

Steve


----------



## Guy. E (6 Mar 2006)

Honestly, I had never herd of them since before your first post here. My next purchase at the book store will be ether one of yours or German for dummies.


----------



## geo (6 Mar 2006)

writing permits us to put things into perspective.
Understand ourselves even..... and it is an achievement.

Will be going on vacation - might even look up your book - stranger things have been known to happen

Chimo!


----------



## auto-sapper (7 Mar 2006)

I was reading this topic, and it got me thinking: I've wanted to try a MA or something following the same lines of H2H defense, but I don't know what would be good. Ninjyutsu sounds interesting, but since there are no certified ninjas that I know of in southern BC, I have to look for something else. What would be a good MA to learn? Thanks.


----------



## StevenPeece (7 Mar 2006)

Auto Sapper:  I also trained in Aikido.  It has many similarities to Ninjustu.  It also seems to attract the right sort of people.  i.e. no bad attitudes.  I would strongly recommend this to anybody.

In the past, I've trained as a Boxer and in Jujitsu in the marines.  These are offensive arts where the one with the most strength and aggression generally wins.  

Ninjutsu and Aikido tend to use the opponents strength and energy.  The movements come in a powerful flow and power overcomes strength.  Inevitably martial arts don't make you invincible, but realistically they ensure you have a better chance.


Regards


Steven Preece


----------



## Guy. E (7 Mar 2006)

There are no ninjas in Southern BC...

Not even in Vancouver!?


----------



## StevenPeece (7 Mar 2006)

If anyone has read either of my books and has any questions, please ask.  


Guy E:  Re:  Ninjas - Try these Links:

http://www.bujinkanbc.com/WELCOME.htm

http://www.ninjutsu.com/dojos-links.shtml

http://www.ninjutsu.ca/

Or Aikido

http://www.google.co.uk/local?hl=en&lr=&q=aikido&near=Vancouver,+BC,+Canada&sa=X&oi=localr


Regards


Steve


----------



## Guy. E (7 Mar 2006)

Thank you Steven, That was more of a sarcastic remark directed toward Auto-Sapper.

But thanks again.


----------



## StevenPeece (7 Mar 2006)

Sorry my friend but I disagree.  No sarcasm is meant from my posts.  Its not my style.  I'm direct.  That's the way I've always been.

Steve


----------



## geo (7 Mar 2006)

Man after my own heart....
"As subtle as a blunt pic-axe"


----------



## StevenPeece (10 Mar 2006)

When I was a boot neck I was known as a man of few words.  My bite was worse than my bark.

These days I'm totally in control of my actions.  

That's important.

Has anybody had any similar experiences to me during and after leaving the armed forces?


Regards


Steve


----------



## geo (11 Mar 2006)

Steven...
as you move up in rank, you get responsibility therapy..... 
as you become a section commander, your troops are looking to you for control & decisions... as a Pl 1 i/c & CSM it gets even worse and
by the time you reach WO1 - you're cured  
(though the treatment might kill ya)
:warstory:


----------



## StevenPeece (12 Mar 2006)

Geo,
       with all due respect my friend, I never reached the dizzy heights of promotion because I couldn't keep my nose clean.  However, when on duty I was very much in control.  A good Sergeant and/or CSM were always worth their weight in gold.


  Best regards

    Steve


----------



## geo (12 Mar 2006)

believe it or not.... your Sgts & CSMs were giving you therapy... along with motivational training.... regardless of how much of it might (or might not) have shown at the time, they gave you discipline that you, at a later time, were able to develop into the self control you show today.

Cheers!


----------



## StevenPeece (13 Mar 2006)

Thanks geo.  I agree with and appreciate your comments.  I am fairly sure that my current status and professional ability was molded into shape by my career in the marines.  It is undoubtedly a good foundation to put life's building blocks together in preparation for the rest of your life.

Many Thanks

Steve


----------



## raymao (13 Mar 2006)

Steve,

Just a thought. Is it possible that aggression has a stronger correlation with youth and maturity than it does with any other influence?

Being raised in a strong traditional Christian home I was taught the ways of kindness and even humility by turning the other cheek now and then. In grade 3 after coming home with a black eye after catching the wrath of the schoolyard bully, my mother thought it best that I learn how to defend myself, and that I build my body accordingly. By grade 5, I know that I had achieved the respect of my peers by competing in phys.ed. wrestling tournaments. By highschool I was known as the person that preyed on bullies. If there was someone that was known for picking on those that were weaker than themselves, I would make it a point to confront that person. I was well liked for that quality and became very popular because of it. I got into boxing, joined the highschool wrestling team and played on the other 'tough' sports, rugby and football. By the time I started frequenting bars I had the reputation of the guy that finished fights. I never started them, but I was too willing to finish them.

In my mid-twenties I started bouncing for a friend of mine at one of his nightclubs. It wasn't until working that position that I started to respect my own (in the little world of nightclubs) did I start to respect my own power. Not physical power. But mental power. The ability to control my rage, while fulfilling the requisites of my job. To further suppress my aggression it wasn't until I had a child that I was given the ability to levy patience. Plenty of patience. Now that I am a bit older, it's not that I am incapable of dispensing aggression, it will surely come out if I am cornered, but now I find that I have the ability live out those qualities I learned when I was younger.

Maturity is a wonderful thing, unfortunately it comes at different stages. Even more unfortunate... sometimes it never comes for others.


----------



## StevenPeece (13 Mar 2006)

Raymao:  It sounds like you and I achieved the same result via a different path.  However, gladly we were both successful.

At the start of my first book "Amongst The Marines" I beaten and bullied at my first commando unit just after the Falklands war.  From then on I never turned down violence, but embraced it.  Generally I was out of control where alcohol was involved.  I wasn't the only one.  My aggression was without doubt immense.  However, that said, I still reamined popular with my colleagues because I stood my ground against people who brought trouble to me.  I was a boxer in the mid 80's but my deadliest weapon was my headbutt.  They used to say that I would have been the world champion if I was wearing a glove on my head in the ring.  Gladly I use my head very differently these days.

After I left the marines (Book No2. Always A Marine) I had to learn to switch off from reacting in this manner.  My journey took me half way across the world and was at times heart breaking.  Thankfully as fate would have it I ended up in the world of the ninjas, who view aggression as a sign of weakness.  It was the total opposite from everything I had ever known but thankfully the recipe I needed to control my aggression and to move on with my life.  Not forgetting of course, my wife and children.  They were always there in my time of need.  I must admit.  I feel I have been very lucky and am grateful that I was given the opportunity to write about it.   

Best Regards

Steve


----------

